# backfiring tractor



## twb (Oct 17, 2011)

My case 611b tractor backfires while running,not sure whats going on just started doing it. not sure what to do any sugestions would be great. thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Has it sat for a while? How is the fuel? Does it do it when it warms up,or all the time?


----------



## twb (Oct 17, 2011)

has new gas in it it backfires frequently then somtime it runs just fine now it shut off and wont start


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK. First,check for spark at the plugs. If there isn't any check the points,condenser,cap,and rotor. It may have dirty points,or cracks/moisture on the cap& rotor.
If it has a spark,check the points gap,and the sparkplug gaps,as well. When you remove the plugs,check the color of the deposits.Tan/grey is good ,dry,black means it's running rich/not a good spark,and wet/black is oil fouling. If they look clean,but wet,they're probably flooded by fuel.


----------



## twb (Oct 17, 2011)

the plugs are dark black but dry looked at the points they are bad and couldnt see any spark there while turning it over so i am going to change them along with the condenser the other stuff looks to be ok. iwill let you know how things turn out


----------



## twb (Oct 17, 2011)

put new points and condenser runs good now thanks for the help


----------

